# free beagle



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

I gave a puppy to a young girl and now that it is grown she cannot handle it.She is a year and a half old tri-color female that is just full of energy.Her parents are both excellent rabbitdogs so I brought her to my kennel to try to get her started on rabbits but have not had the time.Her mother is unregistered so she has no papers and she will NOT be a house pet.Would like to see her go to some one that will try to hunt her.She was bred to hunt hard,should have a good nose without any extra mouth on track.
Bob Schwartz at [email protected]


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Would she still be able to be taught how to run rabbits ? and where are you located at?


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

She was bred for hard hunt,both parents started before 6 months.The littermates of hers that I kept track of turned out great but they were started at 5 months.At 1 1/2 years I would guess it is a 50/50 chance she would start running rabbits.It will take a LOT of time .


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh yeah,I am in Mesopotamia.east of cleveland north of youngstown


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

do you still have her?


----------



## buckeybold (Jan 14, 2007)

Still have her.......


----------

